# IV Iron infusion in the office



## debi (May 4, 2011)

I need some guidance.  We are investigating doing Ferrlicet infusion in the office setting for nephro and hem/onc.  Can someone help me with the correct codes?

Thanks


----------



## resak (May 19, 2011)

J2916 Sodium Ferric Gluconate Complex 12.5 Mg - aka brand name Ferrlecit.   You'd likely be using a Therapeutic infusion code such as 96365 to administer the drug.

I would urge you to read the carrier policy for specific coverage indications and limitations, they are generally very restrictive.  The FDA approved indication is as a first line treatment of iron deficiency anemia in patients undergoing chronic hemodialysis who are receiving supplemental erythropoietin therapy.   

Hope that helps.


----------

